# VLC player playback Issue...



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I am using the latest version of VLC Player.

but all of my m2ts files are not being played in it.
but other players such as MPC,KM Players play m2ts files smoothly.

what is the problem with VLC?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Did yiu try to Google 

FAQ - Playback issues

vlc unable to open the m2ts - Google Search


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

^did u checked in VLC playing m2ts files?which version are u using?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL I don't have any *.m2ts file at all or I could have checked it for you. When I converted and then played VLC ran that finely though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL I don't have any *.m2ts file at all or I could have checked it for you. When I converted and then played VLC ran that finely though.



can u download a small sample .m2ts video & check it pls


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Give me a download link
I can do it for you of course.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2011)

It may be the case of VLC not supporting the specified format. Or source file being corrupt. Or some current VLC version problem. Try previous versions of VLC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> It may be the case of VLC not supporting the specified format. Or source file being corrupt. Or some current VLC version problem. Try previous versions of VLC.



source file is not corrupt coz they r playing in MPC & KMPlayer.
& about VLC I dnt know whats the problem.

r u using the latest version?
I will try with old versions...



gameranand said:


> Give me a download link
> I can do it for you of course.



sorry yaar..dont know any.
if possible will google & tell u abt it.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> sorry yaar..dont know any.
> if possible will google & tell u abt it.


You can give me link for your source file as well. I'll download it even if its somewhat bigger.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok now I have download an m2ts file (3.9GB) & its working in VLC Player but the other m2ts files were still having a problem with VLC...dont know what is the files..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

See the media info and see if everything matches or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> See the media info and see if everything matches or not.



M2TS that worked in VLC:

Format                           : BDAV
Format/Info                      : Blu-ray Video
File size                        : 3.99 GiB
Duration                         : 1h 43mn
Overall bit rate                 : 5 512 Kbps
Maximum Overall bit rate         : 35.5 Mbps

Video
ID                               : 4113 (0x1011)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.0
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 3 frames
Codec ID                         : 27
Duration                         : 1h 43mn
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 4 542 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 25.0 Mbps
Width                            : 1 920 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 23.976 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.091
Stream size                      : 3.36 GiB (84%)
Writing library                  : x264 core 105 r1732 2b04482

*the one below didn't*
Format                           : BDAV
Format/Info                      : Blu-ray Video
File size                        : 4.36 GiB
Duration                         : 1h 37mn
Overall bit rate                 : 6 373 Kbps
Maximum Overall bit rate         : 35.5 Mbps

Video
ID                               : 4113 (0x1011)
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : High@L4.1
Format settings, CABAC           : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames        : 3 frames
Codec ID                         : 27
Duration                         : 1h 37mn
Bit rate mode                    : Variable
Bit rate                         : 5 313 Kbps
Maximum bit rate                 : 18.0 Mbps
Width                            : 1 920 pixels
Height                           : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio             : 16:9
Frame rate                       : 23.976 fps
Color space                      : YUV
Chroma subsampling               : 4:2:0
Bit depth                        : 8 bits
Scan type                        : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.107
Stream size                      : 3.74 GiB (86%)
Writing library                  : x264 core 104 r1683 62997d6


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Both are same. Can't understand why one didn't.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Both are same. Can't understand why one didn't.



yeah..even I m confused both are identical


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

^ What Kind'a prob ? VLC shows error message or playback glitches??

Damaged Files could be a prob !!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, if both the videos are identical, then the only reason which could explain the failure of playback of one video, has to be that the file itself is corrupt. It can happen because of incomplete download, or some file transfer error.

You can try re-encoding the video in question, to the same or similar format, by tool such as, AVIdemux.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

Zangetsu .. I am waiting for ur answer ///


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

@TheMost & vineet369: The file is not corrupt. coz I can play those files flawlessly in MPC & KMPlayer.


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ What Kind'a prob ?* VLC shows error message or playback glitches??*
> 
> Damaged Files could be a prob !!




......................................................................................................................................


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

^No error messages on screen...but nothing happens VLC remains idle....no black screen nothing...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

u Downloaded that ?? if so via torrents or HTTP / file hosting ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

TheMost said:


> u Downloaded that ?? if so via torrents or HTTP / file hosting ??



so is there any way to check whether a file is corrupt.

Let me tell u I have another m2ts file & that too not opening in VLC...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

No - The file ain't corrupt AFAIK !!!
prob with VLC .....

There are certain releaser groups who use Kind'a formats that fails to play in VLC .. They compress a Whole BR into 3/4GB ... Stunning
I mean 99.5% it passes sometimes ...

I'll come over private !


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

TheMost said:


> No - The file ain't corrupt AFAIK !!!
> prob with VLC .....
> 
> There are certain releaser groups who use Kind'a formats that fails to play in VLC .. They compress a Whole BR into 3/4GB ... Stunning
> ...



is VLC their foe..that it shud not support their files...

I guess only the VLC developer can troubleshoot this kind of issue...

I have searched vlc forums but no success..only post I got from person is to choose "ffmpeg" in advanced preference..now where is this option I dont get it?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 2, 2011)

OK Now u got the answer na ??? ( Over priivate )


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Q: Does VLC player doen't use codec?I mean it has inbuilt codec?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

I Think Yes- It has ( I Guess )
But that's insufficient to play your video ...
That video even don't play in mine ... (VLC )

Even windows media player would play that - But VLC won't


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I Think Yes- It has ( I Guess )
> But that's insufficient to play your video ...
> That video even don't play in mine ... (VLC )
> 
> Even windows media player would play that - But VLC won't



Yeah I have tried in WMP it played smoothly even in KMP it played well....

*so the conclusion is VLC uses its own inbuilt codec pack whereas other players 
WMP,MPC,KMP & GOM Player uses external codecs.*


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

^ I think so ... I Donno - wait for the experts to answer ...

BTW y do u wanna hang with VLC - Such a bad ass player ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMost said:


> BTW y do u wanna hang with VLC - Such a bad ass player ??



VLC is most popular & widely used Player..so my concern was y it failed to play my files...

But for me its always MPC all time best....I even checked the BluRay videos in both players (VLC & MPC) & found that MPC gives better clarity,contrast & sharpness....


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

I would suggest Pot player as backup for u ...
It will give better compatibility than MPC while playing partially Downloaded Files and corrupt ones .... Also wide ranges ... Almost a clone of MPC ...  
The Clarity Wise and Audio Wise its excellent - It also has perfect hardware acceleration than MPC never gave me a glitch even in 1080P ... 
I consider Even MPC a 10% less to Pot player ...
64 bit also avail ...

Though it's less popular - Don't think the other way ..
You won't regret .. You won't need any other ...



Zangetsu said:


> Yeah I have tried in WMP it played smoothly even in KMP it played well....
> 
> *so the conclusion is VLC uses its own inbuilt codec pack whereas other players
> WMP,MPC,KMP & GOM Player uses external codecs.*



I would suggest *Pot player,MPC,WMP *KMP & GOM  will do Fine .. You Won't need any others ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

^Funny name seems like Spyware/Adware program...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

That's up to u !

But i Don't this guy has gone out of his mind ! 

*www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-windows-media-player-replacement.htm#Quick_Selection_Guide


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMost said:


> That's up to u !



Does it support Hardware Acceleration?


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

I Don't wanna blah ... I Donno Technically too much about Hardware acceleration/Cuda

I play a 1080P ..
Drag it from first to last .... Pot player plays it without a delay ..... With excellent clarity and crispness ...

The same with MPC sometimes Shows " MPC not responding " / Delay - waiting to buffer


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

^oh..so u play multiple videos from drives dragging them to playlist...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^oh..so u play multiple videos from drives dragging them to playlist...



Wat ?? I mean Dragging timeline ...
I said something wrong  ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ok...but my conclusion was correct coz when I installed windows XP & then VLC (without K-Lite Codec Pack) then all videos played smoothly in VLC..


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

u mean the one with the prob played ??

----------------------------
Hello I'm tired of refreshing the page .... Are u gonna reply ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMost said:


> u mean the one with the prob played ??


conclusion posted in #28

no the m2ts files are latest & above conclusion was regarding inbuilt codecs of VLC


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

So ur answer is no - rite ??
It ain't playing in VLC !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMost said:


> So ur answer is no - rite ??
> It ain't playing in VLC !!



yes...


----------



## TheMost (Aug 3, 2011)

May God knock VLC Down!


----------

